# Baikal mp-153 / Spartan 453



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Kind of impressive. Not sure I would intentially do this, but we've all probably inadvertantly dropped out gun in the water or mud.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--GbVKwDfNU


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

I had thought about a spartan as a 3.5" back up gun. I'm more convinced now.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

idiot should have had eye protection on while doing that. lucky.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> idiot should have had eye protection on while doing that. lucky.


For what


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

basskiller46 said:


> For what


 
Mud, debris, sand or whatever was in that mud could have caused any number of accidents.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

basskiller46 said:


> For what


To protect his ears.:16suspect


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

...it hung up at least 3 times with mud on the OUTSIDE! I've done worse to both my Berretta and Benelli. They fired without fail.


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

...and it's tough as nails, for $350 bucks you can't beat it. For the type of abuse a waterfowl gun goes through, what more do you need. I bought mine new and it has been through the ringer, and I have never had a problem. Sure you could spend $800-$1,200 on something your gonna beat all to hell, but why.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

..thats the least of what I'd expect from any weapon, even tho it did get hung up twice..I've has worse than that happen with my 870 Remington and only one malfuntion...

Mitch


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 13, 2009)

the more i research these guns, the more i am willing to use my wingmaster as a backup, and buy one of these. anybody have experience with tri-star, these are made in turky i think and are now being endorsed by nwtf and ducks unlimited. so far im leaning towards the russian/remington, but want to get my hands on one.


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

wooleybooger said:


> the more i research these guns, the more i am willing to use my wingmaster as a backup, and buy one of these. anybody have experience with tri-star, these are made in turky i think and are now being endorsed by nwtf and ducks unlimited. so far im leaning towards the russian/remington, but want to get my hands on one.



I won a tri star viper at a DU event last summer. For being a cheap gun it seems to be well made and very light. I can't say how they functions because it's still in the box unfired. I'm thinking about selling it and buying the 3 1/2 tri star if you're intrested.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 13, 2009)

i handled a 3in viper at dunhams, they wanted 299.99, i think the 3.5 in would be the one to get, still want to handle the spr453 to compare.


----------



## mudvr1212 (Nov 3, 2008)

I bought the SPR 453 last year and I have had no problems with it. They say you need to adjust the spring to cycle light loads. Not mine. I take it goose hunting with 3.5 Remington HD's then rabbit hunting with low brass 2 3/4 Federal 8's. They all cycle and they all come CLOSE to hitting what I'M aiming at. I'd like to blame that on the gun but we all know it's operator error. It does pattern a bit to the right. What shotgun isn't a tad off though!?
For the price, it's a great gun! It also comes with IC, Mod, Full and X-Full chokes. What more could you ask for!?

I did buy an 11-87 as well but I still take the 453 out regularly. It's been through it's share of tails, mud and water. 

CON about it is you have to push the tab in the mag tube to unload it, or eject, dry fire, eject dry fire etc. That's the only thing I do not like about it.

Jeremy


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

I love mine! Had 3 seasons and a couple paint jobs!


----------



## mihunter32 (Aug 10, 2008)

is thats spartan still avaible?


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

As far as I know it is.


----------



## mihunter32 (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to gander last week and the told me it was discontinued


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Give these guys a call or e-mail and they could tell you for sure. They are across the lake in Green Bay.

http://www.remington-spartan.com/category/938-Remington_Spartan_453.aspx


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

The Dick's here in Kentwood has one, I think it was on sale too...



Chad


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> The Dick's here in Kentwood has one, I think it was on sale too...
> 
> 
> 
> Chad


Hmmm. Might have to run out there today.


----------

